# The Rich in America are Stealing from the Poor



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....

1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.

I am going to go ahead and just declare that it is IMPOSSIBLE for any one person to be 1.26 million times more productive than anyone else.

Let alone a whole class of people.

This alone is proof that the 1% and all the rich in America at large are Stealing from the labor of the rest of America.

So to any of you who claim that the welfare recipients and liberals want to steal from the hard earned fruits of another person's labor go fuck yourself we are not stupid you're the stupid idiots who justify the rich stealing the production and fruit of the labor of everyone else including your dumbass selves.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

The workers are the ones making the profit for most of these assholes. They deserve to have at least a $10 per hour minimum wage. Heck, I'll even agree with the republicans on the effect of the minimum wage on small businesses and say that we should keep the current minimum for them for a couple more years.This would help competition and our small busineses...The big guys need to pay the fuck up!

I think we should raise taxes on the 1% by 2-3%. They owe us some money for all the police they use, all the roads they haul their crap on and the privilege of using our economy to sell their shit in.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> The workers are the ones making the profit for most of these assholes. They deserve to have at least a $10 per hour minimum wage. Heck, I'll even agree with the republicans on the effect of the minimum wage on small businesses and say that we should keep the current minimum for them for a couple more years.
> 
> I think we should raise taxes on the 1% by 2-3%. They owe us some money for all the police they use, all the roads they haul their crap on and the privilege of using our economy to sell their shit in.


I'm bout to shatter your capitulation to small businesses. 

Small businesses can go fuck themselves not because they aren't the ideal they are...but because it's another republican lie. 

Over 50% of all workers in America work for 0.03% of the companies in America.

So small businesses are not even close to important they are a tick..a boil on my ass.

But that only serves to show how bad things have become that 99.97% of corporations don't even amount to dog $hit in the US.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?


Someday the drones used on terrorists will be used by the 1% to fortify their ivory towers from the seething masses yearning to be free.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?



And yet these bastards can't pay a little more in taxes to maintain our infrastructure and fund our greatness as a nation? Fuck the 1%! They're stealing and taking advantage of the American people.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?
> ...


You should read about the slave owning class to see just how selfish these pieces of shit can become.

Lincoln was God's hammer.  A real communist at heart if not by accident. 

he was a critic of idle consumerism  (what most of us are today we make nothing and consume fruits of imperialism).

And many other things that if you study Lincoln you'd think he was Marx.

Meanwhile his counterparts the slave holding vampires survived the war and reconquered US politics from the 1870s to the 1930s.

Now they have complete control in a 1 party dictatorship and the whole country is their slave nation.

Don't agree with it?..

Feel free to move to the rest of the bombed out hell hole the world has become from 75 years of constant American bombing campaigns.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...



I am sorry that you are so poor.  What are you going to do to improve your economic situation?


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2015)

Matthew said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?
> ...


 
"Top earners are the main target of tax increases, but the federal income tax system is already highly progressive. The top 10 percent of income earners paid 68 percent of all federal income taxes in 2011 while earning 45 percent of all income. The bottom 50 percent paid 3 percent of income taxes but earned 12 percent of income."

How much more should they pay?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



     I dont begrudge anyone their money.
 The only problem I have with insane amounts of it is the political power it brings.
      Basically I fear a cabal of the wealthy taking over our government,and I'm not so sure it hasn't already happened.
    Thats the difference between a conservative and a liberal....conservatives fear for America,liberals just want a bigger handout.


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jake took a shit and created ID.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 3, 2015)

Democrats openly embracing their Inner Mao


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2015)

We have a walking talking point parrot


----------



## deltex1 (Feb 3, 2015)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Democrats openly embracing their Inner Mao


I'm still waiting for the coordinates to your library....


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)

Meanwhile Obama shovels money as fast as he can at the rich and not one peep from libs.......


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...


He's going to try to whine his way to prosperity.

Seems to be all the thing with the young idiots.

If they get the kind of minimum wage they whine about, guess what will happen?

Lots of old farts like me will take those jobs because they will be seen as "offers that cannot be refused".


----------



## jon_berzerk (Feb 3, 2015)

*The Rich in America are Stealing from the Poor*

really think about that for a second 

--LOL


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew said:
> ...


Please lie some more....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



     How so?  You dems never met a tax you didnt like,and government control of your life gives you the warm fuzzies.
  If you dont see that as a danger to this country your nuts.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Repubs raise taxes also, try not to turn a_ blind eye to read my lips, no new taxes_, then Bush raised taxes, Reagan raised taxes, Dubya raised taxes....So tell me again how only dems want to raise taxes?


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)

So repubs arent slash and burn..........


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



   Than why dont I see liberals calling for lower taxes on this board?


----------



## Stephanie (Feb 3, 2015)

You just have to shake your head. they wail about the rich and then turn around and vote for them to be their Masters

this was a year ago
snip;

*More Democrats than Republicans Sit on 10 Richest Members of Congress List*


BY: Stephanie Wang 
January 15, 2014 4:59 am


While Republicans often get the reputation for being “the party of the rich,” seven of the 10 richest members of Congress are Democrats, according to the Center for Responsive Politics (CRP).

all of it here:
More Democrats than Republicans Sit on 10 Richest Members of Congress List Washington Free Beacon


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Than why dont I see liberals calling for lower taxes on this board?


Taxes are too low, obviously, since we aren't paying our bills.


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)

Myopia..........record revenues ...............and the President presents a 4 trillion dollar budget with no way to pay for it


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Than why dont I see liberals calling for lower taxes on this board?
> ...



      Spending is to high,since we aren't paying our bills.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So, find the cuts?  You need 500 billion.  Go...

All the links and info you need is here: Liberals Think We re Jerks For Wanting To Control Spending Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

I would like for one of the stupid Moon Bats to explain to me how a "rich" person has ever stolen anything from them.

It is amazing to see the greed, class envy and ignorance these stupid Moon Bats are afflicted with.

Their greed drives them to claim that they are poorer because somebody else is richer and that would somehow entitle them to some of the riches.  The thieving bastards.

By the way, this discussion is always amusing because due to the failed economic programs the gap between the rich and middle class has widened since Obama became President.  These dumb fuck Libtards help to create the gap by electing Obama.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.



See, this is where alot of people get confused.  With abstract and ambiguous words like "productive."  I'm typing on a computer.  Am I being productive?  All depends.  Being productive _at what?_

Admittedly, I'm not being very productive at packing, which is what I should be doing right now.  But I _am _being productive at producing text on a computer.

See, the funny thing that liberals fail to realize is that they are _measuring the wrong productivity_.  Are the rich being more productive at _______________ (whatever the average line worker is doing)?  Definitely not.  But, by definition, the the rich are being more productive _at accumulating wealth_, exactly in the proportion you've mentioned.  

People need to focus on accumulating their own wealth.  The thing I always find ridiculous about the way most people do their jobs, is that they're just doing their job.  They view the purpose of their job to be the execution of the job.  And that rewards and benefits will just shower down upon them.  _The purpose of a job is to accumulate income and wealth_.  Your job is just a tool.  If people would simply wield it, they'd be able to get better income for their own selves.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



  Government mismanages our money from top to bottom,and every year they want more. Wages are down,savings are none existent for most Americans,and you want to raise taxes while our government has racked up record debt and shown zero restraint. I say FUCK THAT!!
   The government has become an uncontrollable monster and it needs to be trimmed....drastically.


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Ideology and dogma.  Bring us numbers., that's all that matters in this case.  You need 500 big ones, meaning 500 billion...


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

Boy, the moonbats are out today!!!!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



 You wouldnt like what I would cut.
  When you give the government more than thirty percent of your income,something is wrong with the system.
30 Percent of Entire Year Goes to Taxes


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


That's true, it should be taking 50%.  And, show us your cuts and what they add up to?  That's what this game is all about...


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Boy, the moonbats are out today!!!!!!!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


 You
Are an idiot, if a person is working, they are a billion more times more productive then some one sitting around and stealing the workers money (in welfare) and sorry dupe, the reason why low level workers get paid so little is they are not paid to think, they are paid to work.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


Class envy...Ahh boy....Gee. What an original concept.
And just what is your proposal, oh great and wise one, to combat this evil?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Feb 3, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, the moonbats are out today!!!!!!!


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> and sorry dupe, the reason why low level workers get paid so little is they are not paid to think, they are paid to work.



Actually no, the reason they are paid so little is because they did not think before starting work.  They don't even try to advocate for their own better wages.

Nowadays, low level jobs are expecting more and more mental effort from employees.  If they would do some thinking _before_ accepting a job, they could come away with better wages from the beginning.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


What a fucking liar
Small Business Facts. In 2011, according to U.S. Census Bureau data, there were 5.68 million employer firms in the United States. Firms with fewer than 500 workers accounted for*99.7 percent* of those businesses, and businesses with less than 20 workers made up 89.8 percent
Small Business Entrepreneurship Council


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > and sorry dupe, the reason why low level workers get paid so little is they are not paid to think, they are paid to work.
> ...


 What are you talking about like Simple math, I know my in between temporary jobs paid crap wages, when 30 years ago they used to pay great, with benefits, like commercial electrician, Carpenter and motorcycle mechanic, I only made from $12 to $15 bucks an hour crap, I blame the damn illegals for that.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > and sorry dupe, the reason why low level workers get paid so little is they are not paid to think, they are paid to work.
> ...




  Actually they are paid in the range of the job they choose. No amount of negotiating will get you a living wage at mickyds.
    It's really all about work ethic,those that have it tend to move up in the world. Magically in a liberals mind apparently. 
Those that dont will cry foul.


----------



## PredFan (Feb 3, 2015)

The left operates in the totally false notion that wealth is finite. In their tiny minds they think that the 1% has all this money so there is nothing left for me.

To be a lefty is to be an idiot.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



      Yep..I watched machine shops go from maybe 5% to around 75% hispanic in the last twenty years. And wages got stagnant when it all started.
   But liberals will claim no connection.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

What I am getting at is I don't under stand what you are saying? The operators at my work, don't do anything more complicated then 30 years ago, except they have to keep track of there rejects, good parts, write them down and make damn sure they catch short shots, splay, burns, flash... Back then no one really gave a damn


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


 really the machine shops also? Oh yes when I was getting ripped off as a industrial maintenance man in Chicago, all 3 Tool makers were hispanic.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...


Try to goad the wealthiest into insisting their public servants simply and merely, purchase the finest solutions money can buy, with an official Mint at their disposal.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> What I am getting at is I don't under stand what you are saying? The operators at my work, don't do anything more complicated then 30 years ago, except they have to keep track of there rejects, good parts, write them down and make damn sure they catch short shots, splay, burns, flash... Back then no one really gave a damn




  There is some truth to needing to know more these days.
When I fist got into machining CNCs where in there infancy and ran off punch tapes.
  Now of course it's computers.
 Hell,most shops didnt even have a CNC,now they've pretty much taken over and manual machinist are hard to come by.
   The other side of it is it allows a shop to hire a programer and a set up guy and put a bunch of button pushers on the machine for twelve bucks an hour.
   While the skilled manual machinist is making the big bucks on R&D and one or two piece orders.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

We all should be civil servants and get the same pay.
For economic growth and social "justice".....lol


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


 Yea you are probably right I just get aggregated when people think they deserve more then they are worth, because if they think they are worth $15 bucks an hour flipping burgers, I should be making $85 bucks an hour , be,side they pay me to think and I know my company couldn't afford it and would have to shut down.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I look at it this way, since "trickle down" seems to mean "bailout the wealthiest" to the right,  wartime tax rates, even for a war on drugs, should be sufficient to meet those exigencies.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  In Texas it's even worse. If you dont excel you get really screwed with the glut of workers.
While I did well machining,I realized long ago that if I wanted to retire I had to branch out.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...



I am not sure what you are referring to under any form of Capitalism where capital should be doing the work whenever possible.  

Your view is obsolete to the extent money is still being circulated and providing those market based metrics.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


we have a Commerce Clause, why can the right not muster good Capitalists to office to run massive budget surpluses, with an official Mint at their disposal?


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Than why dont I see liberals calling for lower taxes on this board?
> ...


 Lower spending would require lower taxes.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > and sorry dupe, the reason why low level workers get paid so little is they are not paid to think, they are paid to work.
> ...


That would be easier to do with recourse to unemployment compensation simply for being unemployed on an at-will basis in any at-will employment State.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > What I am getting at is I don't under stand what you are saying? The operators at my work, don't do anything more complicated then 30 years ago, except they have to keep track of there rejects, good parts, write them down and make damn sure they catch short shots, splay, burns, flash... Back then no one really gave a damn
> ...


 Lmao I Remember seeing the old ticker tape, and watched my dad at work design with out cad in the 80s, I am also a good manual machinist, took 3 years of mold making in college in the 80s grew up with a lath and bridge port in my garage.
 I am also a great plastic processor and I totally get your drift about button pushers, I have idiots mold techs at work on 3rd who loads a mold program and if it don't make good parts they call me right away, there are making $28 bucks an hour and as dumb as crap. Most the time it is a very simple machine or robot program adjustment


----------



## PaintMyHouse (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Show us your cuts, and how much they save?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 So did I, thats why I tried so hard to be good, very good at everything in a plastic molding factory


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



Not my job man.  That is what we elect the Congress to do.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



       I did every thing from NASA flight hardware,R&D on the F-22 Raptor,artificial hearts on down to oil field parts over the years.    The NASA stuff was the most interesting.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Why would lower spending require lower taxes?  Investments can be done through massive budget surpluses instead of simple fiat.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...


mail sorting machines can take some time to learn to adjust properly.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2015)

The Rich control this country through it's Political system that is completely corrupt and has been for at least 100 years.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 Cool, that would of been fun being involved in that. My brother designs guided systems, builds them for navy missles, my dad did a a bunch of new military designs during nam' hand gernandes (spl) barb wire , new train doors and the like  
 The funnest stuff I love doing is trouble shooting machines and problems, nothing feels better then trying to figure out a robot 3 axis or 6 axis program problem, or a hydraulic problem, or a electrical problem, when it has been kicking 1st, 2nd shifts ass for 16 hours and I come in and she is running fine under 2 hours

That always makes my night  they get pissed at me


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



   So you think I have the time to go over a budget that the politicians in washington dont even read?
  We all know government waste is rampant,and we also know that the American tax payer is not able to keep up to the governments demand for more money.
     It's not about what we cut...because the whole damn thing is going to collapse in short order.
     Military,police,fire,basic infrastructure like roads and bridges are the obvious keepers. Anything beyond that needs to be looked at more closely.
     No more foreign aid unless we stand to profit,remove military bases from foreign countries that provide no strategic value.
   And of course it would be nice to know where the billions that just seem to disappear went.
    Our government is out of control.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

Revolucion Americanistas !!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



   One of the memories that has stuck with me the most was the day a guy scrapped a $3 million piece of sub flooring for the space shuttle.
    Dude worked on it for months and scrapped it at the very end.
He was puking in the chip pan and took several days off.
   Some seriously stressful work but gratifying.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 Yea I know all about automation, my dad used to design it in his latter years, and I always had to fix his peers crappy designs, only once did I have to work on a machine my dad designed and it sucked lol  I found his old company name on it when I lived in Arizona, called him up to complain he designed a piece of crap in the 90s and he swore up and down he Don't remember it .  Lol


----------



## Yarddog (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> Matthew said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...





PaintMyHouse said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...





Telling Taxpayers How to Eat ($15 billion) – Yes, that’s billion with a “b” in front. In a massive overstep of government power, Obamacare carved out $15 billion for CDC to convince Americans to make “healthy” choices through “Community Transformation Grants” (CTG).  The CTG program “supports efforts to modify behavior through anti-obesity campaigns, as well as anti-smoking and pro-sin tax regulations and legislation” at the state and local levels, according to the bipartisan Citizens Against Government Waste. - See more at: Hey Journalists 15 Ways NIH And CDC Wasted Taxpayer Money

Maybe you could start there.  a lot of the waste comes from projects and studys that dont help anybody except for the people who are getting paid with taxpayer money


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Revolucion Americanistas !!!!



The only measurable difference between Nazis and dimocrap scum is that the Nazis used Class AND race Warfare against their political enemies and dimocrap scum use........

Wait a sec


----------



## regent (Feb 3, 2015)

The rich do not get government


Mad Scientist said:


> The Rich control this country through it's Political system that is completely corrupt and has been for at least 100 years.


The rich pay handsomely for legislation that keeps them rich, and poor people do not.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 3, 2015)

To be railing against "the rich" in the year 2015, means that there are far too many idiots in the general population. Any quick glance of history reveals that targeting the rich is always followed quickly by unimaginable poverty, misery, slavery and mass murder. Mao's China, Stalin's USSR and Hitler's Germany are they three shining examples of Progressive economic ideas backed by an all powerful central government.

It's NEVER lead to great prosperity not once, not even by accident. You have to wonder how totally stupid and brainwashed someone would have to be to espouse this failed idea


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 I wish someone around are age would write some interesting and funny books about the past 40 years of industry/ manufacturing, it would be a great read, we all have info/tricks and funny as hell storys to tell.


----------



## kwc57 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


 
The intelligent in America are stealing from the stupid like IDNeon and it has to stop.  There are after all only so many brain cells to go around and the intelligent are using more than their "fair share".  Same with good looks, the beautiful are stealing all the looks from the ugly. Dammit, it isn't fair.  Someone in gubmint needs to do something about it.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> The Rich control this country through it's Political system that is completely corrupt and has been for at least 100 years.




The filthy unions with their billion dollar election donations and the welfare queens with their voting numbers are controlling the political system.  How do you think Obama got elected?

Of course we do have the Limousine Liberals like George Soros and his $3.5 billion Left Wing slush fund buying a trained monkey in the White House.

Now we have the rich billionaire environmental wacko buying Congress and the White House.


----------



## Staidhup (Feb 3, 2015)

Another rant about those that want what others have without working for it. da da da de da..Maybe its time to think, with what gray mater you have, about why corporations and manufacturers moved their operations overseas and now consider corporate structured inversions. But then again it requires a little thought which should not be viewed as work and not a free ride.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

How do you steal from someone who has nothing?

This gets my vote for dumbfuck-thread-of-the-day.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



  It's amazing how the industry has changed.
The first shop I worked in the boss had an old International Harvester refrigerator with a keg in it.
    You were allowed two beers at lunch,and all you could drink after hours if you stuck around and played poker. 
 It was like a big family really.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> How do you steal from someone who has nothing?
> 
> This gets my vote for dumbfuck-thread-of-the-day.


Poor people have *all* the money.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

Mad Scientist said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > How do you steal from someone who has nothing?
> ...



   And here I've been doing it wrong all these years..


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

Had the thread been titled, "How the rich steal from stupid people....."

We might have something to talk about.  But as it stands......

Wait a second......  Is there a difference between poor and stupid?

Seriously......  Is there?

I've never been able to tell.  Stupid usually, almost always = Poor.

And Poor almost always = Stupid.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> Had the thread been titled, "How the rich steal from stupid people....."
> 
> We might have something to talk about.  But as it stands......
> 
> ...



 You can add lazy and shiftless for the trifecta.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


 Thank you for bringing those memories back, when I was on work release from high school at my dads automation company, every friday we would shut down at 2 pm a keg of beer would arive , we would all grab a beer and a broom clean up the shop, hang out to around 8 p.m. and just bullshit

Great times.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2015)

TooTall said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...


He's going to keep crying and imagining that the poor are wealthy enough to rob.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2015)

Manonthestreet said:


> Meanwhile Obama shovels money as fast as he can at the rich and not one peep from libs.......



I wish the repubs would make this an issue instead they cant because its just what they would do


----------



## Manonthestreet (Feb 3, 2015)

See we have been trying to hold our side to account.........exactly what have libs been doing except side with those handing out the cash...........and what did libs do the 2 yrs you owned everything about this....nothing.........try doing more than making excuses for your side


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > bear513 said:
> ...



What you said makes absolutely no sense whatsoever, and reflects your absolute stupidity.  You think quitting and being unemployed is the road to a higher income?  Fucking Christ, you liberal fucks are pathetic!

If you had a half way working brain....or maybe if you weren't a bottom feeding slug who's been upselling fried for the past 30 years, you might not have failed so miserably and posted something so insanely stupid.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

Bill Gates, the richest man in the US is really stealing from the poor, isn't he?  At least according to the Moon Bats.

He pays millions and millions in taxes each year, employs tens of thousands of people, gives away millions to charity and produces products that most Americans use on a daily basis.

Only an envious and greedy Moon Bat would have a problem with that.

Then they wonder why we call them Moon Bats.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.

The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.

You stupid Assholes


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Manonthestreet said:
> 
> 
> > Meanwhile Obama shovels money as fast as he can at the rich and not one peep from libs.......
> ...


The problem with obama he doesnt have a clue with the working man, he never did it

Money Don't solve a damn thing unless their is a plan


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Bill Gates, the richest man in the US is really stealing from the poor, isn't he?  At least according to the Moon Bats.
> 
> He pays millions and millions in taxes each year, employs tens of thousands of people, gives away millions to charity and produces products that most Americans use on a daily basis.
> 
> ...


Lol bill Gates just fired 20,000 programmers to make more money on Windows 8.1 and 10.

But he has billions of dollars!


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

Obama don't under stand, engineering, he don't understand design, he don't under stand regulations, red tape , EPA

He is a dumb fuck


----------



## Wyatt earp (Feb 3, 2015)

Yea I read that about bill


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2015)

bear513 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Manonthestreet said:
> ...



I know yet you still call him a liberal and scream about he wants to take "it" out on the rich...which is exactly the opposite of reality


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > Had the thread been titled, "How the rich steal from stupid people....."
> ...



154 million jobs for 315 million people but al lthose people who can't find a job are "lazy".

You're the idiocy that is wrong with America.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> 
> The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.
> 
> You stupid Assholes



    You can stop now. The gag was funny at first,but now it just looks tired.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...




Its fun to watch you try and deliver zingers when you dont have a rebuttal


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



    I guess your messiah should step it up.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...


So did I embarrass your ignorance?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You mean the 1% shill corporatist who gave billions to banks?  That is your false god.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 Hardly comrade. 
Ask stupid questions,get stupid answers.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

If the rich really are stealing from the poor, they are really dumb.
They'd get a lot more money stealing from other rich people.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 You mean obama.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> If the rich really are stealing from the poor, they are really dumb.
> They'd get a lot more money stealing from other rich people.


Apparently you're too stupid to understand they steal from the poor by making the people poor.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > If the rich really are stealing from the poor, they are really dumb.
> ...



Ok, so what you're saying is that poor people WERE rich people, until other rich people stole their money and made them poor?


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> 
> The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.
> 
> You stupid Assholes



The dumbass Libtards have no idea what the free market of labor is all about.  In fact they know nothing about free anything except what they want to get from the government.

The best way not to be poor is to work hard, work smart and make yourself indispensable to an employer.  Also, don't vote for Liberals that will fuck up the economy with proven disastrous Left Wing economic programs like massive taxation and redistribution of wealth and income.

The sorry ass Libtards don't want to do any of that.  They want to sit on their fat asses smoking pot and collecting a welfare check because they think they are entitled to it for simply being alive.

They want the government (corrupt politicians elected by special interest groups) to artificially give them high wages when they don't do jackshit to earn those wages.  Sorry bastards.

Moon Bats are the dumbest mutherfvckers on the face of the planet.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...


Oh free market of labor?  You can't have a free market in labor when there are 90 million unemployed people competing for ALL jobs available.

Shut the fuck up if you aren't even half-way to my superior intellectual capability.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


The poor people COULD be RICHER if they WERE PAID the fair SHARE of their LABOR.

Get it stupid idiot?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

Ah....the poor arent getting paid for their work... Lol
Surely progressively led employers are paying them their true worth.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


If 47% of them are worthless non-productive slimeballs then none of that money belongs to them.

I hope you liberals get tired of using populist dogma to justify the raping of the middle-class.


----------



## TooTall (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Don't beat around the bush!  Just go ahead and say what you think!


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

mudwhistle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...


How can the 47% find jobs when there are only 154 million Jobs in a country of 315 million people?

Jesus you people are fucking stupid.

Jesus Christ sent me here to make you people look stupid, nothing less will do.


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> 
> The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.
> 
> You stupid Assholes


One week's work without a paycheck, I'd be gone.  Maybe in court.

If poor people keep working for free, well, no wonder they're poor.

People have recourse for injuries, Einstein.  They are not "owed for their work."


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

norwegen said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...


yes they are owed for their work so shut the fuck up you slave owning piece of shit.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Apparently you're too stupid to understand they steal from the poor by making the people poor.



How does a rich person make somebody else poor, you dumbass?

There are only four ways of getting rich.

1.  Stealing it like Tony Soprano

2.  Inheriting money like the Kennedys (or marrying the ugly rich chick like John Kerry)

3.  Earning it by either producing good and services other people buy or by taking risk.

4.  Win the lottery

How does being rich steal from anything seeing that rich people are the ones that create investment capital, create jobs, pay the bulk of the taxes and generally give the most money to charity?

Explain that to me.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > If the rich really are stealing from the poor, they are really dumb.
> ...



   Dude you're a riot!!!


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


You're a speshul kinda speshul, aren't you?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Of course I don't get it yet - I need someone of your superior intellect to explain it.

So you originally said it was poor people getting stolen from ("The Rich in America are Stealing from the Poor"), then you said that poor people are poor because rich people steal from them. But if they are poor, what are the rich stealing from them?

So you think the rich should pay them more. Refusing to give someone else more of your money is not stealing, dude.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

norwegen said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...


I'm sorry let me give you a genuine response?

1)  Too many unemployed people drags down the value of labor, so does off shoring and so does illegal immigration.
2)  Poor people can't afford a lawyer to represent them in a court whose "mannerisms" have become too elitist to navigate on your own, it is no longer a court of the people.
3)  What the labor market finds in price (wages) does not mean that the wages are EQUAL to the productivity of the worker and in America (as shown above) it almost certainly does not.
4)  The Early Republican party fought SOLELY for the value of labor and for people being paid PROPERLY for their work.


----------



## Mac1958 (Feb 3, 2015)

.

Wow, newcomers IDNeon and Judicial Review sure are awfully prolific in the ol' shallow thread-starting genre, aren't they?

Perhaps the mods could provide them with their own areas.

.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

norwegen said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > norwegen said:
> ...


I'm just smarter than you are (feel free to respond to my more genuine post)


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


What you really mean to say is you can't read my OP and can't make sense of it.  Don't try to escape your ignorance it was on display for everyone else to see for many posts now.

It's not the "rich's" money if the poor have worked for it and the rich have withheld it.

I really don't know how stupid you have to be to defend the idea that some ONE is 1.26million times more productive than you?

You have to be a complete moron to believe that.

Let alone believe 3 million (1%) of the US is that much more productive than you.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Gates, the richest man in the US is really stealing from the poor, isn't he?  At least according to the Moon Bats.
> ...



That is efficient business.  If there are no jobs for the programmers you want Gates to put them on welfare?  Let them sit around every day playing video games as he pays them out of his pocket? Is that what you are suggesting?  If you are suggesting that then you are more stupid than is imaginable.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> norwegen said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 You sound pissed,they cut back your EBT card or something?


----------



## norwegen (Feb 3, 2015)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> Wow, newcomers IDNeon and Judicial Review sure are awfully prolific in the ol' shallow thread-starting genre, aren't they?
> 
> ...


Newcomers?

If IDNeon isn't Dad2Three, he fell asleep in the same classroom as he did.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



There are jobs for programmers in case you haven't noticed Windows 8.1 sucks and 10 is only in testing and "unstable".

Since when was producing inferior product so you can improve a profit margin already in the $billions "efficient" business?

For someone like you who neither runs a fortune 500 company nor pays much attention to their crony-capitalism and crooked accountant sheets you sure give them a lot of credit as being 'honest and reasonable' employers.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm sorry about your miserable lot in life. I know it is easier to blame others for your plight than it is to get off your ass and shape yourself into a more productive member of society.

But it's not our job to fix your your screw ups for you - we will provide you with the opportunity. What you decide to do with it is your own success or failure.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



  Here's an idea. Open your own business and pay your employees what you feel is fair.
   Get back with us on the results.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


What does your attempts at waxing annecdotals have to do with principles and facts?

Are people 1.26million times more productive than you or not?

Put yourself on record and answer the fucking question.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> I'm sorry about your miserable lot in life. I know it is easier to blame others for your plight than it is to get off your ass and shape yourself into a more productive member of society.
> 
> But it's not our job to fix your your screw ups for you - we will provide you with the opportunity. What you decide to do with it is your own success or failure.


154 million jobs for 315 million people.

There's at least 90 million people in America who "can't get off their ass".


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sorry about your miserable lot in life. I know it is easier to blame others for your plight than it is to get off your ass and shape yourself into a more productive member of society.
> ...



So how are the rich stealing from the poor again? If they aren't working, then you can't even argue that the rich are stealing from them by paying them wages that are too low??????


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

It just isnt fair that some folks who are intellectually gifted arent being paid what they feel their true worth is....
Surely these Renaissance men would have no difficulty earning vast sums.

Lmfao


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> It just isnt fair that some folks who are intellectually gifted arent being paid what they feel their true worth is....
> Surely these Renaissance men would have no difficulty earning vast sums.
> 
> Lmfao



154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.

1% of Americans earn 1.26million more than every other American combined.

Apparently you are unable to do basic math and critical thinking.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



They aren't working because the Rich out-sourced so many jobs over seas to take advantage of actual SLAVE LABOR.

Wow where have you been these past 40 years up your mom's asshole?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> 
> The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.
> 
> You stupid Assholes



Uhm, if they never had it, how was it stolen from them?  Poor people work for free, is that what you are saying?  Are you drunk or something?


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

When the middle schools let out in the afternoon - we get a flood of threads like these.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Have you ever been able to pull together a cogent thought?  Your assertions are models of simplistic nonsense.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.
> 
> 1% of Americans earn 1.26million more than every other American combined.
> 
> Apparently you are unable to do basic math and critical thinking.



Moron.

How many of those remaining Citizens are children?  How many are stay-at-home Moms?

How many are Retired?

How many are in College?

How many are in Prison.

How many are too stupid to walk and breathe at the same time?

And while we're at it, how do you define 'wealth'?

Got a link?  I've shot this same shit down before, I'll do it again, I guess.

dimocraps are just stupid


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

If all else fails,one can always become a community organizing beggar for "justice".
At least that would be morally superior.

Lol


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 Everyone is more productive than me...i'm retired.
And I must have ripped off a shitload of poor people because I did it at 46.
    Funny,I dont remember stealing from em,must have been sleep robbing or something.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



If you don't like the product then don't buy it.  That way Gates will not be able to make any more money off of you and you can feel self satisfied that you help to contribute to the demise of one of those evil rich guys and put those programmers out of work.

Of course you have probably been buying Microsoft product for many years so you helped to make Gates rich so maybe your elation won't be that long once you realize that.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...



So you have no response what-so-ever to the accusations?

1)  The 1% are NOT worth their 1.26 MILLION TIMES the value of EVERY other American.
2)  The 1% earned that 1.26 MILLION TIMES VALUE by either
   A)  Not paying workers their full productivity values.
   B)  Shipping workers jobs to slave countries like COMMUNIST CHINA.
3)  The poor are POOR because their VALUE is APPROPRIATED by the RICH.

I really don't know how you cannot follow the most basic premises of this thread?


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 3, 2015)

I swear you libs are dumb as a brick, do you really think Obama and his wife are going to give up their wealth and accept a lower equal portion e.g. the nation's wealth / 315 million people? Its not going to happen.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Unfortunately that's not how the real world work.

Go and don't buy food because 50% of all US food is owned by Monsanto.

Go and don't buy gas because 100% of all gas-oil in the US is distributed by 3 corporations whose revenues are greater than entire countries.

Go and don't participate in the online business community because you can't teach your employees how to use Linux based workstations.

Stop being unrealistic and stupid and inventing strawmen.

"Go and get fired from your job because you stood up for a living wage" -- circa 1870s pre-Unionization.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 And there lies the problem....your thread is to damn basic.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

BluesLegend said:


> I swear you libs are dumb as a brick, do you really think Obama and his wife are going to give up their wealth and accept a lower equal portion e.g. the nation's wealth / 315 million people? Its not going to happen.


I support the great congressional conflagration.

I'm perfectly OK with the entire government Obama included being burned in a giant bonfire.  Stop confusing me with a Democrat you stupid fuck.


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.
> 
> 1% of Americans earn 1.26million more than every other American combined.
> 
> Apparently you are unable to do basic math and critical thinking.



So what?

Are you envious or just greedy?

If you would have worked hard and smart like them then you would be rich also but you didn't, did you?

You still haven't told me how the rich have stole for you even though I have asked several times.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Start with the basics and work TOWARD complexity.

So let's start with the MOST basic premise.

*Is anyone 1.26 million times more productive than anyone else?*


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I swear you libs are dumb as a brick, do you really think Obama and his wife are going to give up their wealth and accept a lower equal portion e.g. the nation's wealth / 315 million people? Its not going to happen.
> ...



You sound like a commie and Obama hung out with commie buddies in college so why wouldn't we think you are a dumbass Obama loving commie?


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Bill Gates, the richest man in the US is really stealing from the poor, isn't he?



Well, he kinda is.  Have you ever used one of his computers?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



It's against my grain to follow bullshit....  I'll leave you to your delusions....  have fun.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.
> ...


Yes I have 2 bachelors and an associates and am working on a 2nd associates in Information Technology and was a firefighter for over 3 years (serving my community).

You can't "work harder" or "smarter" when 50% of all jobs pay $12.83/hour or LESS.

And there are only 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


You just got totally defeated for all here to see.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Flash said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Gates, the richest man in the US is really stealing from the poor, isn't he?
> ...



Bill Gates doesn't make computers... he never did.  His gig was OS' & software.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



     If they started the company with their own capital and provide jobs than yes.
The day you do the same you can pay what you want.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.
> ...


What if the rich never stole from me because I'm part of the 1% and trace my roots back to the slave holding class?

Does that make me unable to tell the truth about my own class?


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> 
> The rich aren't taking money from the poor the poor never get the money they are owed for their work.
> 
> You stupid Assholes



So you're saying that people are poor because their bosses are withholding their paychecks?  That's a pretty serious accusation.  Do you have any evidence that this kind of criminal activity is going on?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...


Actually he does "make computers" in that an entire type of computer exists solely to use his operating system.  The "personal computer".

The basic chipset hardware designed by only two companies in the world (intel being the largest) for personal computers was designed entirely with the effective use of Windows Operating systems in mind.

Their machine operators are designed in close tandem with Windows Operating systems.

So stop being symantical.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

This is your brain




Flash said:


> So what?
> 
> Are you envious or just greedy?
> 
> ...


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

"Their full productivity values..."  Lol

We is owed comrades,  workers world unite !!!!!!!


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > A great majority of dumb ass conservatives apparently don't know what production and fruits of labor refers to.
> ...


No that's not what I'm saying at all.


----------



## Edgetho (Feb 3, 2015)

This is your brain on dimocrap



IDNeon said:


> Start with the basics and work TOWARD complexity.
> 
> So let's start with the MOST basic premise.
> 
> *Is anyone 1.26 million times more productive than anyone else?*


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



What the hell is symantical?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


They started their company with cheap debt financed by the tax burden grossly shifted to the wages and incomes of the middle class.

Right now Companies can pay 0% interest for debt if they can gain access to the Fed window (meaning the most privileged of companies).

I told you we can get VERY technical.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Apparently you're too stupid to understand they steal from the poor by making the people poor.



Nobody is forcing anyone to be poor.  What a ridiculous thing to say.  Being poor is caused by two factors converging in an unfavorable balance:  What you earn, and what you spend.

If people are poor, they should adjust both these factors into a more favorable balance.  Go find a way to earn more money, and find ways to spend less money.

I'm sure that even someone as stupid as you can understand.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

Edgetho said:


> This is your brain on dimocrap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You skipped a step. 
Should someone's pay be based on productivity alone?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


Big grammatical whiner?  Is that to which I have reduced you?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> Edgetho said:
> 
> 
> > This is your brain on dimocrap
> ...


Absolutely.

Are you suggesting someone's pay should be based on market forces that can be manipulated by monopolies?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Perhaps you should signoff of here and go work... maybe you might actually succeed at something other than making an idiot of yourself...


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently you're too stupid to understand they steal from the poor by making the people poor.
> ...



Wrong.

154 million jobs for 315 million people.

50% of all jobs pay less than $12.83/hr.

That is (in America) neigh slavery.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The poor people COULD be RICHER if they WERE PAID the fair SHARE of their LABOR.



If their pay is less than "fair" then why do they accept the job at such low pay?  And why don't they go find better paying work, or work hard enough to earn a raise?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So I've reduced you to beggaring and name calling?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 Holy shit dude!!
So you're trying to tell me that all these small businesses in America had government help?
    WOW!!! So they really didnt build that?
Dude you are one pathetic individual.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

150m jobs for 315m folks ?

Mmmm, subtracting retirees, adolescents below age 18, the disabled, military folks, and those already employed your job prospects look fantastic.  Thank you hope and change.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The poor people COULD be RICHER if they WERE PAID the fair SHARE of their LABOR.
> ...


They don't have a choice.

Or do people magically buy food and houses and pay for children without jobs?

What better work?   50% of all jobs pay less than $12.83/hour.

Work hard enough how?  The average work week in America is now 33/hours a week.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Loans Grants The U.S. Small Business Administration SBA.gov

You're a real idiot.

Discount Window - Federal Reserve Bank of New York


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> 150m jobs for 315m folks ?
> 
> Mmmm, subtracting retirees, adolescents below age 18, the disabled, military folks, and those already employed your job prospects look fantastic.  Thank you hope and change.


Subtracting all those leaves 90 million out of work Americans.

Do the math stop being a stupid ass.  Labor participation rate is about 64% meaning compared to the "WORKING AGE GROUP" of America.  Not to 5 year old kids or 95 year old pensioners.  That means a 36% unemployment rate.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 Get two jobs and rent an apartment. You to good for that sonny?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Well, kind of hard to take a guy serious who is professing to know everything but doesn't understand that semantical is not spelled symantical?  Or better yet, that sementical isn't really even a word...  What is symantcal, some hybrid of symmetry and semantics?


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Flash said:
> ...



You're being too serious for a tongue-in-cheek joke.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...




    Then whats holding you back Einstein?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



He's probably not old enough...


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


So you're reduced to being a grammar Nazi, the last refuge of a scoundrel?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



Yeah.. the beauty of it is. I am a MS Certified Gold Partner... I'm well acquainted with MS and their BS... as it pertains to the Dynamics line of products.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


I don't have privileged access to the Discount Window at the Fed for 0% free and unlimited loans that never have to be paid back?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



And you're reduced to a semi-literate ignoramus.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



You're a bozo who bought a license.

You don't know anything about Microsoft. 
MCSE Certification


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Well, than shake your piggy bank a little harder...


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


1%is1.26MILLIONTIMESmorePRODUCTIVEthanYOUsaysWHAT?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...



I'm not an MCSE dipshit, I never said that.. how much weed do you actually smoke?  You seem incapable of rational thought.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


So you agree that Goldman Sachs deserves to be given 0% free loans indefinitely but that everyone else has to pay 15% bi-monthly on their credit card bills?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Uh oh... I think this one is melting down.... _Truthmatters.. is that you?

_


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...


No I just thought you were blustering about some intimacy with Microsoft and their products when all you are is an end-using faggot and figured I'd put you in your dumb ass place.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> BluesLegend said:
> 
> 
> > I swear you libs are dumb as a brick, do you really think Obama and his wife are going to give up their wealth and accept a lower equal portion e.g. the nation's wealth / 315 million people? Its not going to happen.
> ...



Calm yourself.


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

90 million without work, and 150 million jobs available you say ?

Just not the "right" ones i bet.

The reason your likely not getting paid your true worth is because you are an imbecile.....and so f---ing clueless, you never will.

But state civil servants are always looking for bright young minds.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



     And other small business owners do?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



What idiot  takes out a credit card with a 90% interest rate?  That's why you fucks are poor!!!!


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?





*WHAT PERCENTAGE OF THOSE WHO OWN THE RED DOT ARE *****MOTIVATED*****GO GETTERS WHO BELIEVE IN THE WORK ETHIC?

WHAT PREVENTS THOSE WHO OWN THE RED DOT FROM MOVING THE FUCK OUT?

MY SKIN IS BROWN, MY HAIR KINKY, I TALK FUNNY YET I DO NOT LIVE IN A RED DOT AREA? COULD IT BE BECAUSE I WAS HOME -SCHOOLED BY PARENTS WHO WORKED THEIR ASS OFF 24-7?* *COULD IT BE BECAUSE SINCE THE AGE OF 14 I HAVE BEEN GAINFULLY EMPLOYED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*




.


----------



## boedicca (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...




You clearly don't grok the concepts of Capital and Investment.

Just sayin'.


----------



## BluesLegend (Feb 3, 2015)

Boo-hoo its not fair some people are smarter than others and earn more.


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > Edgetho said:
> ...



So your position is that initial investment means nothing?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

nodoginnafight said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > nodoginnafight said:
> ...


Since when does "investment" allow you to appropriate the value of someone else's labor?  That's a slave holder's argument.  You sound like a slave holder from 1840s.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Actually he does "make computers" in that an entire type of computer exists solely to use his operating system.  The "personal computer".



Oh geez, you really are a special kind of stupid, aren't you?  A "personal computer" is one that designed for personal use by a user without need to access a more powerful mainframe.  The term "PC" originally was an acronym for "personal computer" but was corrupted to specifically refer to personal computers using the Windows operating system, because the only way one could use Apple's operating system was on a computer that Apple built (i.e. a Mac).  Whereas Apple is one company, building one brand of computers and one brand of operating system, both of which being virtually indistinguishable as a result, personal computers running the Windows operating system are from a variety of brands.  As personal computers grew in popularity, the differences in brands were not as interesting to most people as the differences in operating systems.  You either had an Apple computer, or you had one of the dozens of other brands that did not run the Mac operating system.  Thus, the term "PC" became corrupted to refer to personal computers that were not Macs, i.e. computers running the Windows operating system.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> No that's not what I'm saying at all.



Well, that's what your post says.  You said they are not getting the money they are owed.  That means they must not be getting their paychecks.

If they're getting their paychecks than they _are_ getting the money they are owed.


----------



## HenryBHough (Feb 3, 2015)

Whiners whine.

You expected something else?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Actually he does "make computers" in that an entire type of computer exists solely to use his operating system.  The "personal computer".
> ...


You don't know anything about hardware topology or how machine operators work to read higher language code in binary.

So I'm not going to sit here any let you derail this thread about your pretend assertions.

The entire "personal computer" is an outgrowth of the merging of processor topology and chipset physical attributes with the Microsoft OS to which all other Operating systems of that "class of computer" have adapted.

If you want to see what a non-Personal computer operating system looks like go use an old Red hat server operating system which is designed to work on server racks instead of personal computers and is accessed by a terminal rather than a work station.

Furthermore, about Apple OS, it would not exist without the transformation of computer topology to match Microsoft OS systems.  The Apple OS represents an alternative to a standard, not a unique development of a new type of system.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> What the hell is symantical?



I think he meant Samandriel.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > No that's not what I'm saying at all.
> ...


Being paid less than the full value of their labor does not mean paychecks are withheld.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure that even someone as stupid as you can understand.
> ...



My mistake.  You must be even more fucking stupid than I gave you credit for.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


Corrected your stupid "cut and snip" misquote for you.

*Wrong.

154 million jobs for 315 million people.

50% of all jobs pay less than $12.83/hr.

That is (in America) neigh slavery.*


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Yes I have 2 bachelors and an associates and am working on a 2nd associates in Information Technology and was a firefighter for over 3 years (serving my community).
> 
> You can't "work harder" or "smarter" when 50% of all jobs pay $12.83/hour or LESS.
> 
> And there are only 154 million jobs for a population of 315 million.



Then you didn't major in the right thing.  I have a BS and two MSs and I made a damn good living for 30 years.

You vote for bad Liberal government then you get a screwed up economy that doesn't grow jobs and wages so then you shouldn't bitch about the consequences.

Obama is responsible for this piss poor workforce participation rate by the way.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


I think some of the counter-productive assholes balance it all out.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> They don't have a choice.



Nobody is forcing anyone to work at a given job.  And nobody is forcing you to accept a job that pays less than you want.  Yes, they do have a choice.  



> What better work?   50% of all jobs pay less than $12.83/hour.



So then decide what kind of better paying work you would like to do, and build yourself up to be qualified for such a position.



> Work hard enough how?



That really sums up the entire liberal universe, doesn't it?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > They don't have a choice.
> ...


No one forces the poor to work at a given job?  I must have missed the part where food, clothing, housing, and living standards for children (education and etc) are all free?

So 100% of the people can "decide what kind of better paying work they would like to do and build up to it" when only 50% of the jobs pay more than $12.83/hour?

You aren't really very smart are you?

*Work harder and maybe you'll be like 25% of Americans and earn a living wage.

Don't work hard enough and be like the other 75% of lazy bums who wallow in constant poverty!*


----------



## nodoginnafight (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



My position is that a businessman who sinks his own money into his business deserves to be compensated for that initial investment. You disagree?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



My God... you're such a whiney baby.  Seriously, how old are you?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


So you think 100% of Americans can live a decent life if only 25% of the jobs pay a decent wage?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...




 Whatever he says subtract 15.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Define a decent wage for starters.... $10/hr? $20?  $30?  $50? $100?


----------



## LogikAndReazon (Feb 3, 2015)

Having read the original OP , it would be surprising if this illiterate schmuck ever made more then minimum wage.
If only the "rich" werent oppressing him.     Lol


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Furthermore, about Apple OS, it would not exist without the transformation of computer topology to match Microsoft OS systems.





Right there you've just shown how much of a flaming idiot you are.  Macs were the original personal computers.  Mac operating systems predate Windows operating systems.  Windows wasn't even an operating system when the first personal computers came out.  Back then, it was just a GUI for the dos operating system.

Now go put away your toys and go to sleep.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, about Apple OS, it would not exist without the transformation of computer topology to match Microsoft OS systems.
> ...



Careful.. he'll accuse you of being, and I'm quoting... "symantical".


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, about Apple OS, it would not exist without the transformation of computer topology to match Microsoft OS systems.
> ...



The only one worse was OS Warp.. came with a box of like 180 diskettes....  damn good OS though... much beefier than Windows for Workgroups.. at the t ime.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Furthermore, about Apple OS, it would not exist without the transformation of computer topology to match Microsoft OS systems.
> ...


No they don't the original MAC OS was a server OS configured for user friendly systems. The hardware had not been transformed by them at the time.

Windows GUI systems existed in 1970s long before Microsoft or Apple.

Furthermore it is the DOS OS which was building the PC platform.  Not Apple's Systems 1.0 OS


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



Mean wage is pretty decent.

Match the Median to the Mean.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> SwimExpert said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



You don't know what the hell you are talking about.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > SwimExpert said:
> ...


I don't think you actually understand how computers are built or what is a chipset and how they changed from 1970s to 1980s because of various available operating systems.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



So, if I hire somebody to shovel elephant shit at a circus, I should pay him, at a minimum, median U.S. income?

Is this really what you are saying?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Soggy in NOLA said:
> ...



What % of jobs are shoveling elephant shit?

Are you saying 50% of all American jobs are the equivalent of shoveling elephant shit in your absurd and stupid strawman?


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



I understand all to well kid...  I put myself through college as a Fortran programmer and I minored in Computer Science. Am I an expert?  No.. but I have been around long enough to watch the evolution of personal PC's.. hell the first one I ever had was an Apple IIe.

Windows was a MS product from day 1 in 1983 I think it was.


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Soggy in NOLA said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Well, by your own statements that is a good starting point...  my point is that some jobs are ZERO skill jobs.. why would I pay median U.S. pay?  That's retarded.  You have obviously never run a business.


----------



## defcon4 (Feb 3, 2015)

LogikAndReazon said:


> Having read the original OP , it would be surprising if this illiterate schmuck ever made more then minimum wage.
> If only the "rich" werent oppressing him.     Lol


Oh… I suspect you are wrong about that. He doesn't sound like an illiterate one but more like the academia type. He *might* have a staff with linked computers to follow multiple threads he started…. doing researches, getting statistical data. Maybe he is getting good pay from some entity or he is one of the rich democrats employing some people helping him with this. I wouldn't be surprised if this weren't a tax write off for him as a *community organizer. *


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> nodoginnafight said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



 Since they are the ones who took the risk with their capital.
That clear enough comrade?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

rightwinger said:


>



   You got it all wrong. I'd be renting taller boxs to the short one's.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> No one forces the poor to work at a given job?



That's correct.  Nobody forces you to work at your job.  If you don't like your job, you can go find another job.



> I must have missed the part where food, clothing, housing, and living standards for children (education and etc) are all free?



This is what we call a "red herring."  It has absolutely no bearing on anything and only serves as a distraction.



> So 100% of the people can "decide what kind of better paying work they would like to do and build up to it" when only 50% of the jobs pay more than $12.83/hour?



What is stopping you from getting one of those jobs?



> You aren't really very smart are you?



Actually, I'm a certified genius.  But that is just another red herring.  The facts speak for themselves.



> *Work harder and maybe you'll be like 25% of Americans and earn a living wage.*


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> So you think 100% of Americans can live a decent life if only 25% of the jobs pay a decent wage?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Why should you have the "Right" to own the box at all?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



 Because I paid for em. If you dont want to rent my boxs I'll be more than happy to let you rent to own. I would suggest you get in now while the interest rates are low.


----------



## elektra (Feb 3, 2015)

The only people stealing is the whiny liberal parasites, all the government employees, and most politicians of all parties. 

Time to throw the Tea in the bay.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> No they don't the original MAC OS was a server OS configured for user friendly systems.



Pure bullshit.



> The hardware had not been transformed by them at the time.



Irrelevant.  



> Windows GUI systems existed in 1970s long before Microsoft or Apple.



More bullshit.

_On November 20, 1985, two years after the initial announcement, Microsoft ships Windows 1.0._

A history of Windows - Microsoft Windows


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



  You really dont have even the faintest idea how capitalism works do you?
Should we start with Cool aide stands or go further back?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

elektra said:


> The only people stealing is the whiny liberal parasites, all the government employees, and most politicians of all parties.
> 
> Time to throw the Tea in the bay.



 Shits getting way out of hand when tax free day is four months into the year.

*Year* *TFD* *Percentage tax burden*
1900 January 22 5.9%
1910 January 19 5.0%
1920 February 13 12.0%
1930 February 12 11.7%
1940 March 7 17.9%
1950 March 31 24.6%
1960 April 11 27.7%
1970 April 19 29.6%
1980 April 21 30.4%
1990 April 21 30.4%
2000 May 1 33.0%
2001 April 27 31.8%
2002 April 17 29.2%
2003 April 14 28.4%
2004 April 15 28.5%
2005 April 21 30.2%
2006 April 26 31.2%
2007 April 24 31.1%
2008 April 16 29.0%
2009 April 8 26.6%
2010 April 9 26.9%
2011 April 12 27.7%
2012 April 13 29.2%
2013 April 18 29.4%[4]
2014 April 21 30.2%[5]


----------



## elektra (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > No they don't the original MAC OS was a server OS configured for user friendly systems.
> ...


Not that I am taking sides but Xerox invented the gui, in the 70's.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> my point is that some jobs are ZERO skill jobs.



Actually, I disagree, but your statement underscores the primary problem.  There is no job to which skill cannot be applied so as to improve one's performance, thus proving that you are either worth giving a raise to if asked, or are a good candidate for a role with more responsibility, pay, and/or learning opportunities.  If I had a job shoveling elephant shit, I'm going to be damn good at that job.  I'm not just going to work harder, I'm going to find ways to work smarter.  I'm also going to put forth the effort to learn more about the overall operations of taking care of the elephants, procedures for maintaining inventory and supplies, etc.  That way I can become a stable supervisor when the opportunity opens up, or I can take my newly developed skills elsewhere when someone else has an opening.

But most people don't think like that nowadays.  They figure they should be able to shovel shit all of their lives and let the rest of the world wipe the shit off their own asses because they can't do it for themselves.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


You have no idea how the rest of the developed world moved beyond capitalism and gave the majority of their people higher living standards than the US.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



  I'll put my American living standard up against any country in the world thanks.
You cant make it here you're an ignoranus. Or a socialist asshole....


----------



## JoeNormal (Feb 3, 2015)

Staidhup said:


> Another rant about those that want what others have without working for it. da da da de da..Maybe its time to think, with what gray mater you have, about why corporations and manufacturers moved their operations overseas and now consider corporate structured inversions. But then again it requires a little thought which should not be viewed as work and not a free ride.


Where corporations can save money by outsourcing, that's what they'll do.  The only ways to compete are to work cheaper than a third world slave or have abilities that they can't find elsewhere.  The company I work for shut down our factory.  Moved as many jobs as possible to China and the rest to another state.  They've been trying to outsource development to the cheap countries too but found (to their great disappointment) that the only countries that can give them what they want are the US, Canada, the UK and Germany.

I can tell you that it's not easy to keep up with the technology either.  I personally wonder how I'm going to last until retirement.  For everybody else, get used to being considered expendable.  You're there already.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

JoeNormal said:


> Staidhup said:
> 
> 
> > Another rant about those that want what others have without working for it. da da da de da..Maybe its time to think, with what gray mater you have, about why corporations and manufacturers moved their operations overseas and now consider corporate structured inversions. But then again it requires a little thought which should not be viewed as work and not a free ride.
> ...




  The trick is learning that in your early twenties.


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> PaintMyHouse said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, and the economy suffers because of it.  Either spread the wealth, or suffer in poverty.  Pick one?
> ...




*WHAT PERCENTAGE OF THOSE WHO OWN THE RED DOT ARE *****MOTIVATED*****GO GETTERS WHO BELIEVE IN THE WORK ETHIC?*

*WHAT PREVENTS THOSE WHO OWN THE RED DOT FROM MOVING THE FUCK OUT?*

*MY SKIN IS BROWN, MY HAIR KINKY, I TALK FUNNY YET I DO NOT LIVE IN A RED DOT AREA? COULD IT BE BECAUSE I WAS HOME -SCHOOLED BY PARENTS WHO WORKED THEIR ASS OFF 24-7?* *COULD IT BE BECAUSE SINCE THE AGE OF 14 I HAVE BEEN GAINFULLY EMPLOYED !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> You have no idea how the rest of the developed world moved beyond capitalism and gave the majority of their people higher living standards than the US.


Oh looky. Another commie fuck that thinks he's entitled to your earnings. How quaint.


----------



## JoeNormal (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Staidhup said:
> ...


What are you going to do about it in your early 20's that you wouldn't otherwise?  Not everybody is cut out to be a developer and not everybody would want to be.  What needs to happen is for the incentive to move everything out of this country to disappear.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2015)

JoeNormal said:


> What are you going to do about it in your early 20's that you wouldn't otherwise?  Not everybody is cut out to be a developer and not everybody would want to be.  What needs to happen is for the incentive to move everything out of this country to disappear.


Agreed. Let's lower taxes, decrease regulations and have every state a right to work state and repeal government run health care.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > What are you going to do about it in your early 20's that you wouldn't otherwise?  Not everybody is cut out to be a developer and not everybody would want to be.  What needs to happen is for the incentive to move everything out of this country to disappear.
> ...


So then the US can be like the borderlands between US and Mexico?


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...


No, so the US can be like the US before liberals fucked it up.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea how the rest of the developed world moved beyond capitalism and gave the majority of their people higher living standards than the US.
> ...


Justify your earnings as anything but the earnings you take from other people who don't have the authority to keep it for themselves by a skewed legal system.


----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

From 1941 to the 1960's we had high taxes on the rich and high wages. The taxes were invested in education and infrastructure, and the high wages created consumer demand.

Now we have low taxes for the rich and low wages, and 23% of total income goes to the top 1%.
70% of our economy is consumer demand, so too much money in too few hands is starving our economy of demand. We need to raise the minimum wage and tax capital gains as income.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


The US started out pretty communist which was why the Capitalist slave holders rebelled and tried to destroy America.

Since the civil war the US communist land-give-away policies slowly transformed into the slave holding policies of the Deep South for the rest of the nation.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



It's hard to be a "go getter" when there are only 154 million jobs for 315 million people and 50% of those jobs pay less than $12.83/hr.

Do you eat horse manure?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

JoeNormal said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



  Knowing full well nobody is going to do a damn thing for you is a hell of a motivator for most.
    Some dont find out until it's to late to do anything about it. Or maybe some do and dont have the cajones to do anything about it...those I dont have any sympathy for.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


There are no jobs


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...



  I could walk out my front door tomorrow morning and be home before dark with a job.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...


Really? You're full of shit and haven't looked for work in 40 years. 

Besides statistical fact that half of all jobs pay less than 12.83 h r


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

Chris said:


> From 1941 to the 1960's we had high taxes on the rich and high wages. The taxes were invested in education and infrastructure, and the high wages created consumer demand.
> 
> Now we have low taxes for the rich and low wages, and 23% of total income goes to the top 1%.
> 70% of our economy is consumer demand, so too much money in too few hands is starving our economy of demand. We need to raise the minimum wage and tax capital gains as income.



No that is not true.  There were high marginal rates but the structure was such that it generated very little government revenue.  Very few payments were made at those rates.

Back then the combined (fed, state and local) cost of government was about 20% of the GNP.  Nowadays it is over 40% of GNP and that is the reason why Americans can't grow the economy to produce well paying jobs.  In most families the cost of government is the highest household expense.  More than housing or food or anything else.  That is why you need two working persons in a family.  One to generate household income and the other one to pay for the cost of this bloated out of control government that gives very little in return.    

The government doesn't "invest" in jackshit.  All it does it take money away from working Americans and transfers it to government bureaucrats (elected by special interest groups) where it is mostly wasted.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Flash said:


> Chris said:
> 
> 
> > From 1941 to the 1960's we had high taxes on the rich and high wages. The taxes were invested in education and infrastructure, and the high wages created consumer demand.
> ...


No the burden of taxation was more on the wealthy now it's more on the middle class and poor 

Get your facts straight


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



  Actually I did kind of cheat.
I have twenty five years of hard won connections in the industry I worked in. 
  You'd do well to find something and stick with it and do the same.
And I retired 3 years ago and I havent hit 50 so I'm no dinosaur.


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...





*Nope. But I am certain you do.*

*Don't like making $12.83/hr? Learn a marketable skill.*

*Accept a job anywhere , don't tell me that you have a right to live in a certain City and town.*


*Typically, motherfuckers like you vote for politicians who harass business via confiscatory taxation and regulations.*

*.*


*.*


----------



## regent (Feb 3, 2015)

America has been changing since the Constitution was adopted, and one can look back and see where we've been and see where we are going. Despite all conservatives do to stop the progress, America keeps moving ahead with liberalism.
Too fast for some, too slow for others but always moving in the direction of improving people's lives, despite the glitches, temporary setbacks and tons of money used to stop the movement, it continues.


----------



## Rozman (Feb 3, 2015)

PaintMyHouse said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > PaintMyHouse said:
> ...



I say go down the list....
Look at all spending...
Everything takes a hit....
Everything.....

Enough with the thinking we don't spend enough.
Enough with the thinking we don't tax enough.....

Follow the money....
We can't cut spending anywhere?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 3, 2015)

regent said:


> America has been changing since the Constitution was adopted, and one can look back and see where we've been and see where we are going. Despite all conservatives do to stop the progress, America keeps moving ahead with liberalism.
> Too fast for some, too slow for others but always moving in the direction of improving people's lives, despite the glitches, temporary setbacks and tons of money used to stop the movement, it continues.



 Right up until we run out of other peoples money...
Excuse me,I have to go and hurl.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


Only half the jobs earn more than $12.83.

Are you saying only half of Americans can learn a marketable skill?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > America has been changing since the Constitution was adopted, and one can look back and see where we've been and see where we are going. Despite all conservatives do to stop the progress, America keeps moving ahead with liberalism.
> ...


Did we run out of other people's land when we were giving land away for neat free For the first 100 years?


----------



## Flash (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> No the burden of taxation was more on the wealthy now it's more on the middle class and poor
> 
> Get your facts straight



Stop being a dumbass and making things up.

Issue Brief 19 Revisiting the High Tax Rates of the 1950s

*Executive Summary*

In the heated political debate that Americans are having about federal spending and revenue, advocates of higher taxes often cite the 1950s as a Golden Age. Then, it is claimed, the wealthy paid higher federal taxes and the system was fairer. A closer look at the facts, however, does not support this assertion.

In fact:


In the 1950s, very few people paid the very high income-tax rates aimed at the wealthiest.


Claims that wealthy people paid more taxes rest instead on the assumption that the rich, as stock owners, bore the entire burden of higher corporate taxes of that era. There are good reasons to doubt this assumption about corporate taxes.


Even if we leave these assumptions unchallenged, the economy of the 1950s was so different from our own that its tax structure cannot be reproduced today.


The most plausible viable paths to higher taxes in today’s economy would render the tax system less fair, not more so.


----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...


 
The only way the op will ever understand is when we have to go thru another Revolution, until then all they can produce is this tired, rotten, ridiculous old story...


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

regent said:


> America has been changing since the Constitution was adopted, and one can look back and see where we've been and see where we are going. Despite all conservatives do to stop the progress, America keeps moving ahead with liberalism.
> Too fast for some, too slow for others but always moving in the direction of improving people's lives, despite the glitches, temporary setbacks and tons of money used to stop the movement, it continues.




Yes, yes.


America has been slowly but surely following Karl Marx's advise published in the Communist Manifesto" : "The proletariat will use its political supremacy to wrest, by degree, all capital from the bourgeoisie, to centralize all instruments of production in the hands of the state…"

And it has been downhil since then.


We have a gargantuan welfare/warfare police state
The nation declared bankruptcy in 1935
We are 17 TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTrillion in debt
47-50% of the population are parasites


.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > America has been changing since the Constitution was adopted, and one can look back and see where we've been and see where we are going. Despite all conservatives do to stop the progress, America keeps moving ahead with liberalism.
> ...


Is that how the 1% owns 60% of America?

Suck much shit lately?


----------



## regent (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


How much of America would the 1% own if it were not for regulation, income tax, Social Security and other liberal programs? At the moment America seems content with her economic system, a mixture of capitalism and socialism as most industrial  nations are.


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> You have no idea how the rest of the developed world moved beyond capitalism



Listen, I'm going to tone it down for a moment here and drop the act for just a minute.  Serious question....but I'm only going to ask one time.  One singular act of random courtesy.  I suggest you give a straight response....

Have you yet attained legal voting age?


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

SwimExpert said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > You have no idea how the rest of the developed world moved beyond capitalism
> ...


I don't know why I wasted the 5 seconds it took to read your post.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



ROFLMNAO! 

Everyone who DESERVES a Marketable skill... HAS ONE!


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


oreeeeeeeely?


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




No, but apparently you have.


Why don't you quit the bullshit and join the purported  1% who owns 60% of America?

Quit pretending that you are the victim so that Elizabeth Warren will feel sorry for you.

Grow a pair, learn a skill that will provide the funds that you need to support your wife and those 15 children. You stupid motherfucker. And stop sucking shit, is bad for you.


.


----------



## IDNeon (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...



What about everyone else? The 90 million who can't find a job? The 75 million whose job will never pay more than $13/hr?


----------



## SwimExpert (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> I don't know why I wasted the 5 seconds it took to read your post.



I don't know why nobody spend the 5 seconds to swallow and spare the world your pathetic existence.  

The rest of the world has moved on from capitalism?  Are you serious?  Holy fuck, you better go tell the rest of the world about that!  Because I'm pretty sure they don't even know they've "moved on" from capitalism!

Do you even comprehend how much of a fucking idiot you are?  You make Rdean look like a damn genius?  Do you know who Rdean is?  He used to be the biggest fucking moron on the board.  Now, he's thanking his lucky stars that you've taken that title away from him.  You're the Mississippi to his Alabama.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Yep... it's a fact of the incontrovertible variety.


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> Contumacious said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...


----------



## Contumacious (Feb 3, 2015)

Contumacious said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > Contumacious said:
> ...


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 3, 2015)




----------



## Chris (Feb 3, 2015)

From 1941 to the 1960's we had high taxes on the rich and high wages. The taxes were invested in education and infrastructure, and the high wages created consumer demand.

Now we have low taxes for the rich and low wages, and 23% of total income goes to the top 1%.
70% of our economy is consumer demand, so too much money in too few hands is starving our economy of demand. We need to raise the minimum wage and tax capital gains as income.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2015)

Chris said:


> From 1941 to the 1960's we had high taxes on the rich and high wages. The taxes were invested in education and infrastructure, and the high wages created consumer demand.
> 
> Now we have low taxes for the rich and low wages, and 23% of total income goes to the top 1%.
> 70% of our economy is consumer demand, so too much money in too few hands is starving our economy of demand. We need to raise the minimum wage and tax capital gains as income.



1.  Very few rich people paid the taxes at the higher rates because of the structure.  I posted the reference above.

2.  We spend a whole lot more money per capita on education now and get dismal results.

3.  We spend more money now on infrastructure than we ever had.  The government (like every thing) does not spend the money wisely due to bureaucratic inefficiency and union corruption in government contracting.

4.  You get more benefits to the consumer and the economy when they get to spend the money they earn rather than giving the money to a government bureaucrat (elected by special interest). groups).

5.  The more money we remove from the investment pool through capital gain taxes (already the highest in the world)  the less private sector business expansion we will have, resulting in less jobs.

6.  Government dictated wages always results in a loss of jobs because the actual market reacts to real labor supply and demand forces and not government social justice shit.

Take a course in basic economics so you don't embarrass yourself every time you post.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...



The real "dumbass" is the person who thinks there is only a finite amount of wealth and that if one person has more of it then they must have stolen it from someone else!


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2015)

And I don't even know what you're talking about when you start ranting about 75 years of nonstop American bombing turning the rest of the world into a burned out crater!  That's just absurd.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2015)

IDNeon said:


> The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> 
> 1.26million times more productive (richer) than everyone else.
> 
> ...



And if us rabble ask for another crumb they cry class warfare.  

Detroit retired workers didn't bankrupt Detroit and the people of Greece didn't bankrupt Greece. The rich did that.  In fact Detroit and Greece wouldn't be bankrupt if not for the Bush 2007 Great Recession and banking collapse. 

And by lowering taxes on the rich they also shifted more of the debt burden onto us too.  But that's OK we can afford it they can't.


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 4, 2015)

Oldstyle said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...




When 2 people have 97% and 49% have 2% and the rest have 1% will you admit free market capitalism didn't work?


----------



## JoeNormal (Feb 4, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > What are you going to do about it in your early 20's that you wouldn't otherwise?  Not everybody is cut out to be a developer and not everybody would want to be.  What needs to happen is for the incentive to move everything out of this country to disappear.
> ...


IOW, continue the race to the bottom.  Got any ideas that wouldn't transform America into a third world shit hole?


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > IDNeon said:
> ...



Free market capitalism has given more people more wealth than any other system that has ever existed in the history of the world.  For you to say that is doesn't work is rather amusing.


----------



## Oldstyle (Feb 4, 2015)

sealybobo said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > The 1% are worth say 40% of the wealth in America and so if you do that math with 315million people that means the 1%er is supposedly....
> ...



Greece is not bankrupt because of it's rich people, you economic dolt!  It's bankrupt because it chose to go down the lavish entitlement route and made promises that were impossible to afford.


----------



## Iceweasel (Feb 4, 2015)

JoeNormal said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> > JoeNormal said:
> ...


Those things I mentioned made us great, number one in the world in fact. The evidence is that the further left/big government the worse the economy gets. Your liberal fantasies don't jive with reality.


----------



## JoeNormal (Feb 4, 2015)

Iceweasel said:


> JoeNormal said:
> 
> 
> > Iceweasel said:
> ...


One of the most important things that made us great was our innovation.  It becomes more and more difficult to keep that edge as the world becomes increasingly connected.  Then there's the short sided corporate approach of sending a good chunk of years worth of accumulated IP to countries like India and China in hopes that they'll run with it and produce products cheaper.  I see that happening in my own company and I can hardly believe it.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> IDNeon said:
> 
> 
> > No the burden of taxation was more on the wealthy now it's more on the middle class and poor
> ...



I believe it is more about influencing public policy decisions through Capitalism than through recourse to any subjective moral values of Socialism not wisely and specifically enumerated by our Founding Fathers.

Would we even have our wars on crime, drugs, poverty, and terror; if, at least the wealthiest, had to pay wartime Tax rates for them.  I believe we would not, since we have a Commerce Clause.


----------



## Flash (Feb 4, 2015)

danielpalos said:


> Would we even have our wars on crime, drugs, poverty, and terror; if, at least the wealthiest, had to pay wartime Tax rates for them.  I believe we would not, since we have a Commerce Clause.



I suspect we would not have a lot of government spending if the American people (at all income levels) were not so stupid and actually understood what the government was using the money for and how it is institutionally wasted and used for corruption.

Of course when you effectively exempt about 50% of voters from having to pay the income tax then they don't really care one way or another, do they?  They are too stupid to know that corporate taxes are passed on to the consumers and they pay minimal excise and payroll taxes so they don't really give a shit.  They vote their greed rather than what is fiscally responsible.

There are many bad things about a progressive tax.  One of them is that it excludes a substantial number of people from paying much or any tax and these people have no stake in good government, especially if they are benefactors of bad government like receiving welfare.


----------



## danielpalos (Feb 4, 2015)

Flash said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> > Would we even have our wars on crime, drugs, poverty, and terror; if, at least the wealthiest, had to pay wartime Tax rates for them.  I believe we would not, since we have a Commerce Clause.
> ...


Income taxes are not the only taxes.


----------

